# Finished speaker install!



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Well done. It look like you've done that a time or two before.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice, where's the sub?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh it's that box that looks like an amp, nifty little thing. Hows it sound?


----------



## gamecockfan04 (Mar 13, 2021)

Yea it's a Kicker Hideaway and I think it sounds great for what it is. Plenty of tasteful bass, but not going to setoff any alarms either.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

you did a really clean install useable trunk is always a good thing. 

this is making me want to put 6x9s in the devider that hangs and is removeable in the hatchback i find the sound slightly subpar in the stock non bose system compaired to the sedan stock idk why that might be.


----------

